# Bene e te?



## Fara

Ciao! Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche spiegazione per l'uso dil "te", per esempio, nel seguente dialogo. Anche, non c'è problema se si usa il "tu"? 

- Come stai?
- Tutto bene, e te?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Vekkio

È un uso regionale, penso sia tipico di Milano, forse è diffuso in tutto il nord. È grammaticalmente scorretto, per essere precisi; nel tuo esempio ci vorrebbe "tu", che è soggetto del sottinteso "e tu come stai?"
La particella _te_ andrebbe usata solo nei casi come "a te", "per te", ecc.


----------



## Azazel81

Ciao,

onestamente credo si tratti un regionalismo. E' un modo che utilizziamo principalmente noi del Nord Italia (in particolare noi di Milano). Invece di usare "tu" usiamo "te". Non sono sicuro ma penso che derivi dal nostro dialetto.

Spero di averti chiarito il dubbio.


----------



## beccamutt

Non credo che sia tipico solo di Milano - l'ho sentito spesso a Bologna.


----------



## fabiog_1981

E lo si usa anche a Roma se non sbaglio.


----------



## Fara

Ho capito! Tante grazie!!!


----------



## Montesacro

fabiog_1981 said:


> E lo si usa anche a Roma se non sbaglio.


 

Giusto.
E anche in Toscana, naturalmente.

Come ha già detto Vekkio, è grammaticalmente scorretto.


----------



## Azazel81

Wow... non lo sapevo. Ho notato che spesso molti ci prendono in giro perché usiamo "te" invece che "tu"... ma non sapevo che anche in altre regioni si usasse.

Oddio.. ora che ci penso mi sa che anche a Firenze usano molto il "te" al posto del "tu".


----------



## nikis

Azazel81 said:


> Wow... non lo sapevo. Ho notato che spesso molti ci prendono in giro perché usiamo "te" invece che "tu"... ma non sapevo che anche in altre regioni si usasse.
> 
> Oddio.. ora che ci penso mi sa che anche a Firenze usano molto il "te" al posto del "tu".


 

E io che credevo che fosse tipico romano...


----------



## Azazel81

Perfetto... ogni regione crede che il "te" al posto del "tu" sia una propria prerogativa... ahahahah...  Siamo fantastici noi Italiani.


----------



## federicoft

È un fenomeno diffuso, nei registri meno sorvegliati, in tutta l'Italia centro-settentrionale. Al Sud invece è ancora ben chiara ed apprezzata la differenza tra _tu_ e _te_.


----------



## Istriano

Io e te. (informale)
Tu ed io. (formale)


----------



## luigi70

Fara said:


> Ciao! Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche spiegazione per l'uso dil "te", per esempio, nel seguente dialogo. Anche, non c'è problema se si usa il "tu"?
> 
> - Come stai?
> - Tutto bene, e te?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ciao,
anche io sono del nord italia e tanta gente lo dice qui (e altrettanto tanta gente sbaglia..)
Si dice "bene e TU?".
Se vuoi imparare l'italiano, imparalo correttamente


----------



## Istriano

Se vuoi imparare l'italiano, imparalo come parlano gli italiani. Chi vuole parlare come un libro di grammatica?
È come in inglese.

bene, e *tu*? (formale)
bene, e *te*? (informale).

*Tu *ed io abbiamo perso la bussola (formale)
Io e *te *abbiamo perso la bussola (informale)
*

TE
*


> *REGIONALE, toscano*., usato in funzione di soggetto: _me e te siamo due stupidi, te vai, poi ti raggiungo_


 (Dizionario italiano de Mauro)


----------



## Nicuzza22

Istriano said:


> Se vuoi imparare l'italiano, imparalo come parlano gli italiani. Chi vuole parlare come un libro di grammatica?


Ciao!
Il problema è che non tutti gli italiani parlano così, non c'entra formale e non formale... Io che non sono milanese, né romana, né toscana non dico mai, neanche ai miei amici "bene e te?", dico sempre "bene e tu?" e tanti altri come me. In questo caso sentire uno straniero che dice "bene e tu?" non dà senso di straniamento né di estraneità, anzi è un italiano standard e non vecchio da grammatica.


----------



## sciroppodiglucosio

Concordo con Nicuzza.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato che ancora nessuno lo ha fatto, mi permetto di citare Serianni :
_*14.* Piuttosto comune _te _con funzione di soggetto, che appare ormai la regola in frasi coordinate quando il pronome di seconda persona sia al secondo posto: "io e te", "Ugo e te". In altre posizioni, si tratta di un modo caratteristico della lingua parlata, meno adatto per lo scritto tranne che non si voglia ricercare espressamente l'uso vivo (...) ._
_Ancora più marcato in senso colloquiale è l'uso - solo settentrionale - di _me come soggetto: "Il padrone sono me", "Me e te siamo due bei stupidi"
L. Serianni, Grammatica italiana, VII.14, Utet-Libreria, Torino 1989

​


----------



## luigi70

Istriano said:


> Se vuoi imparare l'italiano, imparalo come parlano gli italiani.


Non so a che italiani tu ti riferisca, ma quelli che sanno parlare in italiano dicono "TU"


----------



## marco.cur

Da noi si dice "tu", ad ogni livello di istruzione.


----------



## effeundici

marco.cur said:


> Da noi si dice "tu", ad ogni livello di istruzione.


 
Da noi si dice _*te*, _ad ogni livello di istruzione


----------



## marco.cur

F11, se non sbaglio da voi si usano tutti e due, _te tu_ (così ognuno può scegliere quello che vuole)


----------



## effeundici

marco.cur said:


> F11, se non sbaglio da voi si usano tutti e due, _te tu_ (così ognuno può scegliere quello che vuole)


 
Hai ragione, però, vedi, la famosa frase:

_te tu sei + aggettivo_

va intesa così:

_te : soggetto_
_tu sei = seconda persona del verbo tu-essere _
_aggettivo = aggettivo_

Il _tu _fa parte del verbo; non è sentito come soggetto.

Strano ma vero!


----------



## marco.cur

effeundici said:


> Strano ma vero!


Il mondo è bello perché è strano.
Ovverosia, la differenza è la bellezza della lingua.


----------



## colllettic

effeundici said:


> Da noi si dice _*te*, _ad ogni livello di istruzione




*S*i dice anche dalle mie parti bene e te? *M*a é corretto dire bene e tu!


*C*omunque certe espressioni come me e te siamo... non l'ho mai sentita!


----------

